

Latex support for blogspot using MathJax - rmord
http://ramblingsoullt.blogspot.com/2012/04/resetting-latex-setup-for-blogspot.html

======
naner
I hate to nitpick, but it is written in as LaTeX[1].

1:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LaTeX#Pronouncing_and_writing_....](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LaTeX#Pronouncing_and_writing_.22LaTeX.22)

~~~
rmord
no worries, good point though...

------
jayferd
Sweet. Mathquill (mathquill.com) will do the same, I believe, as long as you
wrap your math in an element with class "mathquill-embedded-latex".

